# A Pair of Pogostemon Estelatus,and some limnophilia sessiflora



## Chaac (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi everybody, well , looking at my photo album , I found this picture of two of my Pogostemon Estelatus, and thought this could be a good place to share it, 
In the back round you can also see some limnophilia sessiflora.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Sweet growth there.


----------

